# AirDrop, où sont stockés les fichiers sur l'iPhone ?



## givizator (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,

J'ai fait un test de transfert entre mon MacBook Air et mon iPhone 6 via Airdrop avec un fichier .avi

Le transfert a été effectué avec succès, par contre impossible de retrouver le fichier sur l'iPhone.
Il n'est visible dans aucune application video et je ne le vois pas non plus avec les app type explorateur de fichiers.

Du coup je me demande :
1/ Ce type de fichier n'est pas accepté par l'iphone (...) et donc il l'a supprimé sans rien dire à la fin du transfert
2/ Ce type de fichier ne correspond à aucune application et donc il l'a stocké et... on ne peut pas y accéder
3/ Si c'est le cas, comment le supprime-t-on, il consomme de l'espace disque pour rien.
4/ Quelle-est la meilleure solution pour lire un fichier avi/mkv sur iOs, pour l'instant de ce que j'en ai vu c'est de le transférer avec un app comme PlayerXtreme en utilisant le navigateur web, c'est pas super ergonomique mais ca fonctionne.

Merci pour vos lumières !


----------



## Fmparis (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

regarde dans Photos - Albums - vidéos  pour voir si ta vidéo n'est pas là.

Je viens de faire un envoi d'une vidéo pour tester et c'est là qu'elle se trouve.

Bonne soirée


----------



## givizator (18 Octobre 2014)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> regarde dans Photos - Albums - vidéos  pour voir si ta vidéo n'est pas là.
> 
> ...



Je viens de refaire un essai et la vidéo n'y est pas.
Il y avait un petit fichier vidéo que j'ai viré, mais rien d'autre.

J'ai testé avec un mkv, et une fois le fichier transféré iOS me demande ou je veux l'enregistré (entre Dropbox, Evernote et un autre truc).

Mais pour l'avi, il me dit juste que le transfert est ok et puis plus rien.

Ton fichier avi, tu peux le lire avec d'autres lecteurs que celui par défaut dans iOS ensuite ?


----------



## Fmparis (19 Octobre 2014)

givizator a dit:


> Je viens de refaire un essai et la vidéo n'y est pas.
> Il y avait un petit fichier vidéo que j'ai viré, mais rien d'autre.
> 
> J'ai testé avec un mkv, et une fois le fichier transféré iOS me demande ou je veux l'enregistré (entre Dropbox, Evernote et un autre truc).
> ...



Salut,

bien j'ai fait un autre petit test avec un avi et effectivement iOs est capricieux pour nous le montrer 

Je retrouve le avi facilement dans "Photos - Ajouts récents" mais quand je regarde dans albums il n'apparait pas ! Néanmoins avec un autre petit programme qui s'appelle USB disk Pro et avec lequel je peux naviguer dans les dossiers d'iPhone, je vais dans le dossier photos et là je le vois bien mon avi qu'y est placé !  En plus je me suis rendu compte que iOs renome les photos et vidéos qu'on transfère sur l'iPhone. 

Voilà, pour une raison que je n'ai connais pas encore, les vidéos avi sont cachées quand on le transfère vers iOs ! Mais elles sont bien là, dans le dossier Photo.

Bon dimanche


----------



## givizator (19 Octobre 2014)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> bien j'ai fait un autre petit test avec un avi et effectivement iOs est capricieux pour nous le montrer
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.

De mon coté même dans Ajouts récents les avi n'y sont pas, mystère.

Finalement j'ai installé l'appli Pocket Drive qui permet d'utiliser l'iPhone comme un disque dur wifi et d'y uploader des fichiers (dont des avi et autres vidéos) que l'on peut ensuite lire normalement.

Ca à l'air de fonctionner plutôt pas mal et en wifi c'est pratique !
Mais je vais essayer USB disk Pro qui à l'air vraiment bien aussi, surtout pour des gros transferts de fichiers et aussi pour voir le contenu de l'iPhone (ce que la majorité des autres logiciels ne semble pas permettre).


----------



## sandra delsart (26 Juin 2015)

saluT qui à trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (7 Juillet 2015)

Au pire, convertis la vidéo en un autre format qui marche...


----------



## adixya (9 Juillet 2015)

Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas tout bonnement VLC pour lire les vidéos qui ne sont pas des MP4 ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (9 Juillet 2015)

givizator a dit:


> Ca à l'air de fonctionner plutôt pas mal et en wifi c'est pratique !
> Mais je vais essayer USB disk Pro qui à l'air vraiment bien aussi, surtout pour des gros transferts de fichiers et aussi pour voir le contenu de l'iPhone (ce que la majorité des autres logiciels ne semble pas permettre).


Aucune applications ne peut voir les fichiers cachés de l'iphone, le système hierarchique, sans jailbreak en tout cas


----------



## Maxmad68 (18 Juillet 2015)

Essaye avec ça:
https://appsto.re/fr/fjXWy.i


----------

